# Smoking in indoor apartment complex common areas illegal?



## rmelly (14 Feb 2008)

I just bought 'The Essential Guide to Apartment Living in Ireland' by Robert Gogan. On page 162/163, Appendix F there is a 'Sample of House Rules', number 14 of which is as follows:



> 'Smoking is forbidden by law in any of the internal common areas'


 
Does anyone know whether this is actually forbidden by law? Use of the 'forbidden by law' would suggest it isn't made up?

The reason I ask is it is something I would like enforced in my apartment block if possible, but which isn't in the current house rules.

Any thoughts?


----------



## zag (14 Feb 2008)

I would imagine it is the same as any work place - forbidden.  This of course assumes that you have a management company who actually employ people to clean and maintain the common areas.  The people cleaning and maintaining the area are working there, same as people working in an office or pub.

I know this interpretation doesn't extend to your house or apartment, but I imagine it would extend to common areas.

z


----------



## rmelly (14 Feb 2008)

Thanks, I thought that might be the reasoning, but would like something more concrete if anyone has it...


----------



## purpeller (15 Feb 2008)

As a matter of interest, what do you think of the book over all?  I've been thinking about buying it but haven't heard any reviews yet.


----------



## Sunny (15 Feb 2008)

From Citizen information bureau. In our complex we desiganted common areas as non-smoking and put up signs etc

*Common areas of buildings*

The smoking ban also applies to _common areas_ within buildings. This means for example that corridors, lobby areas and reception areas of buildings such as apartment blocks and hotels are also covered. 
If you wish to make a complaint about smoking in a common area of say, an apartment block you should first contact the management company/residents association of the apartment block and try to reach an agreeable solution. If you wish to make a complaint about smoking in a hotel common area, you should first make your complaint to the hotel management. Remember, it *is an offence* to smoke in an area that has been designated '_non-smoking_'. 
If your complaint regarding smoking in a common area of a building has not been resolved, you should then telephone the Compliance Line at the Office of Tobacco Control for more advice - see 'Where to apply' below.


----------



## rmelly (15 Feb 2008)

purpeller said:


> As a matter of interest, what do you think of the book over all? I've been thinking about buying it but haven't heard any reviews yet.


 
I only bought it mid week and have perused it for a couple of hours while commuting, but my first impression is that it's good, however it's more to give you food for thought (e.g. on ownership, responsibility etc) and guide you on what to ask, than answering all your questions - as so much is determined by your specific lease and management company setup.

There's a reasonable amount of common sense stuff covered but also some things you may never have thought of.

To get the most benefit you'd need copies of all your documentation to refer to, while reading the book.


----------



## rmelly (15 Feb 2008)

Sunny said:


> From Citizen information bureau. In our complex we desiganted common areas as non-smoking and put up signs etc


 
Great - that's exactly what I was looking for. Thanks.

Exact URL for anyone interested is:

http://www.citizensinformation.ie/categories/employment/employment-rights-and-conditions/health-and-safety/ban_on_smoking_in_the_workplace_in_ireland


----------



## Complainer (16 Feb 2008)

purpeller said:


> As a matter of interest, what do you think of the book over all?  I've been thinking about buying it but haven't heard any reviews yet.



Why not borrow it from your local library? It is listed in a number of libraries round the country. Even if not available in your local branch, you can order it through the linked website or via the staff at your branch.


----------



## nightwatch (20 Feb 2008)

Complainer said:


> Why not borrow it from your local library? It is listed in a number of libraries round the country. Even if not available in your local branch, you can order it through the linked website or via the staff at your branch.





There is a lot of information at [broken link removed] which has reviews and newspaper articles about "The Essential Guide to Apartment Living in Ireland" and it also has a really useful forum where you can ask specific questions and get responses.  There is also a column every Friday in the Irish Independent Property Plus glossy magazine where the author of the book answers questions in the paper.


----------

